# *GIRLS - ECNL U18/19 Composite 2021-22 ??????



## Bobby Soccer (May 14, 2021)

Trying to confirm if ECNL will have "Composite" teams at the U18/19 division for the 2021-22 season?
For example:  This year I believe Strikers had three teams in the U18/19 division...    1) U18/19 ECNL,  2) U18/19 ECNL Composite  &  3) U18/19 ECRL

Heard a rumor that ECNL was doing away with "Composite Teams" for the coming year?

Secondary question:  As for recruiting, how much of a difference is there between ECNL, ECNL-Composite  &  ECRL?


----------



## zags77 (May 14, 2021)

My sources have said they are doing away with composite.
ECNL will have U-13, U14, U-15, U-16, U-17 and U-19 age groups (No Composite)
ECRL will have U-13, U14, U-15, U-16, U-17 and U-19 age groups


----------



## Desert Hound (May 14, 2021)

Bobby Soccer said:


> Trying to confirm if ECNL will have "Composite" teams at the U18/19 division for the 2021-22 season?
> For example:  This year I believe Strikers had three teams in the U18/19 division...    1) U18/19 ECNL,  2) U18/19 ECNL Composite  &  3) U18/19 ECRL
> 
> Heard a rumor that ECNL was doing away with "Composite Teams" for the coming year?
> ...


They doing away with it. 

The reason? The expansion of their ecRl league. 

Prior to the newer league they needed an option for that final year age group where you suddenly in many cases have more kids vs roster spots for just 1 team.


----------



## GT45 (May 14, 2021)

No composite teams anymore starting next season.


----------

